# shower handle dimmer



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Does it control just the hot wire? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Does it control just the hot wire? :laughing:


No that is for the hot water . the switch on the right controls the line voltage shower head..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> if this is attached to a dimmer, which i hope it is, is it against any codes, or just a violation of the UL listing of the dimmer?
> 
> http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2...you-wanted-a-shower-in-the-living-room-right/
> 
> ...


It's not against any code, nor is is a UL issue. The dimmer doesn't even require a knob. Dimmer knobs are not UL listed. The UL section covering dimmer switches does not seem to indicate that the knob even needs to be submitted with the switch, as an assembly, as part of the evaluation process.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's not against any code, nor is is a UL issue. The dimmer doesn't even require a knob. Dimmer knobs are not UL listed. The UL section covering dimmer switches does not seem to indicate that the knob even needs to be submitted with the switch, as an assembly, as part of the evaluation process.


hmm, I think ive seen the knobs with a UL stamp on the back of them.


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Kinda like it. Hands wouldn't slip when there are wet and soapy.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

You never mentioned if it was in a wet location or not. Is there actually a dimmer in the bathroom?


----------

